# to drill or not to drill



## pdq914 (Jul 5, 2012)

i am starting a new 90ga saltwater tank. I am going simple to break myself into the hobby, instead of breaking my wallet with the hobby. I have been carefully thinking out all the steps including future use, this is a big tank and i may want to expand it in the future. so my question is, should i drill the tank. I am going with a hang on filter and skimmer because there is no bottom on my metal stand i am building. However in the future i may want to do reefs or more advance setups. and the holes will already be there. i obviously will just cap off the holes for now. i am going simple live rock live sand and a couple fish and cleanup crew. 

thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drilled is always better in the long run and alot less headaches, and worry about overflows. But, the Overflow Boxes of today aren't all that bad. Up to you.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Drilled is always better in the long run and alot less headaches, and worry about overflows. But, the Overflow Boxes of today aren't all that bad. Up to you.


100% agreed there..drilled is always better..IMO HOB's are nothing but nitrate factories unless you have the time to keep them very clean, but that doesnt mean you cant use them, i think its much easier to let the sump/fuge do natural filtering. instead of mechanical filtering i have a 10 and a 15 gallon tank drilled so it can even be done with smaller tanks, but the bigger you go the more your going to need to be drilled..i do have a small 3 gallon that has a HOB filter on it but i took all the stuff out and put rummble and macros in the chamber with a light over it so its basically a very small fuge..

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

never never drill the bottom glass. It is most likely tempered and will shatter.

Some tanks have tempered side glass as well.

If it were me I would do a pvc overflow.

my .02


----------



## pdq914 (Jul 5, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> never never drill the bottom glass. It is most likely tempered and will shatter.
> 
> Some tanks have tempered side glass as well.
> 
> ...



the tank is very old 20+ years. I filled it with water over a week ago and it has not leaked a drop. i do plan on resealing the inside for safety. The age alone would suggest glass sides, and there is a chip about the size of a dime on the top kinda out of the way.

To add an additional question or two to this threads

1-what size holes should i drill. I am confident in my ability to drill the holes but am not sure of the size i should use.

2-why a pvc overflow (is that because of the tempered glass issue only)
3-i want to put the tank long ways visible from both long sides, which means drilling in one end. what would be the issues with this if any.

PS. i just scored a jbj28 nano on craigslist with leds and several pumps and two boxes of supplies and mechanical stuff for $25. so woohoo


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

drain i would go 1-1/2 inch..return i would go 3/4 or 1" and you can do it on one end..also get yourself a overflow box to hide the standoff pipes..great score on the nano..pvc overflow work but they are a eyesore if you want a neat looking tank in appearence.

Rick


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

DRILL BABY DRILL!

I've had the overflows. I had conventional. I will never have another tank that is not drilled with a sump. That is saying something since I quit saltwater in 2003 after 28 year run and switched to Discus! I may go back to salt again, but never will I go without a drilled tank.

The holes don't have to go in the bottom. Put them in the back behind your overflows. If you don't want overflows for now, ue PVC on the inside and cut them so when you turn them all the way up the tank level is ideal. You can tip them to one side for change outs. The option that gives you is to use a sump from the start. I designed my first one in a trash can and it worked so well the one I use now is based on the same design and has nothing to do with price or space, it is because it is better than anything on the market.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

pdq914 said:


> the tank is very old 20+ years. I filled it with water over a week ago and it has not leaked a drop. i do plan on resealing the inside for safety. The age alone would suggest glass sides, and there is a chip about the size of a dime on the top kinda out of the way.
> 
> To add an additional question or two to this threads
> 
> ...


pvc as inexpensive and reliable and can be used out of the way at the ends. In fact a pvc overflow is cheaper then drilling.

Drilled or pvc both can become blocked so even drilled requires adusting to prevent floods.

No sense in shattering a tank *old dude

my .02


----------

